# seneca and saltfork



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

i am in cambridge for a couple days with the pontoon. anybody catching anything in either and what are the chosen baits/lures and any leads to a decent spot would be apreciated . just want to get the grand parents and soon to be great grandparents and kids on a few fish while were here a few days . ty for any info .


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Yea, here's a thought... Don't even go to Salt Fork. It's a DEAD ZONE for catching fish. It's just a ski boaters lake. The state of ohio don't support re-stocking or spend any money helping the fish population. That and the fact it's beat to death with multi bass tournaments ripping every fish's lip and beating the water to a foam from all the casting being done.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Sr.Jigger said:


> Yea, here's a thought... Don't even go to Salt Fork. It's a DEAD ZONE for catching fish. It's just a ski boaters lake. The state of ohio don't support re-stocking or spend any money helping the fish population. That and the fact it's beat to death with multi bass tournaments ripping every fish's lip and beating the water to a foam from all the casting being done.


I fish those bass tourneys periodically on Sundays and every time we manage to catch fish. Don't know what you're talking about. Haven't seen the abuse of bass either. I think somebody is just frustrated. Salt Fork can be a really good lake some days.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Team VanHorn (Jun 27, 2013)

Agreed some of my biggest bags have came from salt fork during tourneys lol


----------



## streitte60 (Jul 26, 2013)

Like Saltfork myself to! Been real on and off for a few weeks though? Been throwing grn pumkin and magic for a color, and getting a few. You folks doing anything different, any tips?


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

we ended up fishing both lakes and had success at both. chicken livers for cats caught 30 some between us in two days and only fished 2-3 hours both evenings and inline blue fox spinners caught a lot of white bass and a few largemouths biggest 3 and half pounds. also caught a few 14 inch walleyes .


----------



## mac79 (Jun 23, 2011)

i have spent time on both and prefer seneca for fishing. if your out to relax with your family go there. there is plenty of fish and not as recreational boats.
as for spots try going to whats called striper alley. it runs from the dam all the way to the campers beach. go around that big point and you will find crappie and lots of white bass (great for kids) as for stiper alley keep moving around maybe troll i dont know your rigs. ther is a island out from the dam plenty of cats there. 

have fun


----------

